# A-Plan and Cherished Vehicle Insurance



## Cherished Vehicle Insurance (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi guys, 

I have noticed a few people are still trying to contact 'A-Plan' and aren't necessarily getting the service or quotations that they expected from sponsors! 

If you come through the Cherished link or phone number you will come to us in the Thatcham office. We have the specialist facilitates in here.

If you need a quotation please call 0333 2076597 or click here.

We are still the same team, still the same office, still the same relationship with the club!

If you have any queries regarding this please feel free to PM me.

Thanks

Clare


----------



## leeK9 (Jun 23, 2014)

applied for a quotation there, looking forward to hearing word back.


----------



## dippa (Mar 8, 2007)

Cherished Vehicle Insurance said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have noticed a few people are still trying to contact 'A-Plan' and aren't necessarily getting the service or quotations that they expected from sponsors!
> 
> ...


email sent regarding my r34 ...


----------

